# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Spatchcock turkey

## andynap

Something similar was posted last year and if you have a big enough roasting pan you should try it. I spatchcock my whole chickens all the time and they cook in half the time and are always perfectly cooked-  http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/ho...MzgzNDU5MjEzS0

----------


## JEK

Hard to do a 25 pounder that way.

----------


## andynap

> Hard to do a 25 pounder that way.



I know and hard to cut the back by yourself. The video does a 12 pounder.

----------


## JEK

I'm doing a chicken on the BGE that way tonight.

*Garfunkel Chicken*Posted on 19 July 2011	


_What we mean is Simon and Garfunkel Chicken!_

*Ingredients:*
1 whole young chicken, 3 to 4 pounds
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tbsp parsley
1 tbsp rubbed sage
1 tbsp rosemary
1 tsp ground thyme
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
*Instructions*
Remove the backbone from the chicken with either poultry shears or a sharp knife. Turn the chicken over and press down to flatten and break the cartilage in the breast. Rub the entire bird with the olive oil. Mix the herbs and spices together and sprinkle these over the entire bird.
Set the EGG® up for direct cooking at 350°F. Cook the chicken skin side down for about 15 to 20 minutes until the skin is browned and crispy.
Flip the chicken over to bone side down and cook for another 25 to 30 minutes until the internal temperature in the breast is 160°F.

----------


## andynap

Apparently Spatchcock turkey is popular this year. http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-spat...mpaign=managed

----------


## andynap

> I'm doing a chicken on the BGE that way tonight.
> 
> *Garfunkel Chicken*
> 
> Posted on 19 July 2011    
> 
> 
> _What we mean is Simon and Garfunkel Chicken!_
> 
> ...



That looks good. My recipe calls for 450 degrees in the oven and spices under the skin.

----------


## MIke R

Where  does the stuffing go.?????

----------


## andynap

> Where  does the stuffing go.?????



I always cook it separately anyway.

----------


## JEK

> Apparently Spatchcock turkey is popular this year. http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-spat...mpaign=managed







That method is interesting.

----------


## MIke R

> I always cook it separately anyway.



gotcha....I have to have that stuffing in the bird absorbing all those juices etc.....

----------


## JEK

We do both. Hard to have enough for our table of 16 with just the bird.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah well sadly my numbers are dwindling so one bird is all we need ....an aging ill mother who can no longer travel and a daughter in the restaurant business pretty much kills any chance of it being  how it used to be


onward

----------


## JEK

I thought Mom was moving up North with you?

----------


## MIke R

Nope.....refuses to leave her house....she just can't do it .......so I have 12 hour a day care coming in...

I go down this weeK to deal with all the issues surrounding said care....

its a real party......

----------


## JEK

It's tough even when they are nearby. Good luck.

----------


## MIke R

Yes it is.....thanks

----------


## andynap

I am going to my son's house this year. 20 people. Good luck with that. He said just bring wine.  :Triumphant:

----------


## MIke R

we ll have around a half dozen or so.....que sera?...sera...

a far far cry from my Nonna s Thanksgivings....

----------


## andynap

I can't wait just to sit, eat and watch the Eagles vs. Cowboys

----------


## MIke R

> I can't wait just to sit, eat and watch the Eagles vs. Cowboys



I dont know if I could do that.....I really dont....I really and truly  enjoy the process so much....I suppose its inevitable...

----------


## andynap

I thnk I have been doing it much longer than you. When the time comes you will enjoy just watching.

----------


## MIke R

hope so

----------


## JEK

We just calculated our most was 23 one year. Now a manageable 14. Prep began today on cranberry grinding Tomorrow is onion and celery sauté.

----------


## MIke R

growing up it was 20+.....my dinners were typically a dozen or so....

----------


## KevinS

My Thanksgiving tradition has been SBH for most of the last 30 or so years.  I now dine at Franck's, and let his Chef and kitchen staff do all of the work.  Sometimes I order the Turkey, and sometimes I order the Mahi.

----------

